# Animal naming



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The idea of naming deer and elk or big game animals drives me nuts. To me, it suggests that these animals are like pets and we are on a first-name basis with them...is anyone else bothered by this practice?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I can see its purpose. When in an area that has tons of big bulls or bucks, naming them helps keep the straight when discussing them with other people. It really don't bother me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I'm going to start a poll asking what crawled up the Heppys butts lately and died? 

Why so much negativity from you and your bro lately? It's just hunting. Do what works for you. Ignore what doesn't. It's supposed to be fun, ya know?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't do it myself, but other guys doing it doesn't bother me.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

One of the poll options should have been "I don't give a rats a**". Thats what I would have voted


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We name or rename everything. Wildlife, trees, bugs, vehicles, neighbors, cookware, camping gear, stars, vehicles, road signs, food, chairs, strangers, guns, fish, fishing rods, lawnmowers and uptight forum members.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If you name em, you can't eat 'em..............
Thats what the farmers tell me. ;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you're telling me guys using names over and over again like dozer, superman or stickers is lame? How else can we feel even more accomplished then by slaying a named deer like beast, or babybacks, or mule.... I think it's awesome! Although naming the two point I shot, ("superbeastmode#we'regonnaneedabiggergun,") might have been inflating it a bit.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I caught "super spots" last week with my fly rod in the Sevier River! "Big Fin" got away, though....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

2full said:


> If you name em, you can't eat 'em..............
> Thats what the farmers tell me. ;-)


You just need to rename them.

Daisy becomes T-Bone


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Never named them myself, but if you want to go right ahead.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

That's a genu-whine first world issue there! It's to bad we have to put up with such deplorable issues just to get to the stuff we want to see in internet forums. Sad indeed.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I voted no, but I wish we were able to teach the animals they had names, That way, when we called them by name, they would come and it would be much easier to "harvest" them!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> The idea of naming deer and elk or big game animals drives me nuts. To me, it suggests that these animals are like pets and we are on a first-name basis with them...is anyone else bothered by this practice?


You sound just like my wife.:shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wyoming2utah is now "Darlin"


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Personally, I hate the word "harvest" when it comes to game. What, are we mowing thru the woods with a combine or something? I think it's pretty lame...mostly though because I think it's cover for the word "killed" or "shot". What sounds better...I "harvested" a buck/bull, or I "killed" or "shot" a buck/bull? To each their own, but to me, you kill for meat and you harvest for grain or veggies.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

There names are lunch and dinner. That's it. Nothing more. Nothing less. That's what I hunt for is food. You can't eat the antlers.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

har·vest
ˈhärvist/
noun
noun: harvest; plural noun: harvests
1.
the process or period of gathering in crops.
"helping with the harvest"
synonyms:	harvesting, reaping, picking, collecting
"we all helped with the harvest"
the season's yield or crop.
"a poor harvest"
synonyms:	yield, crop, vintage; More
*a quantity of animals caught or killed for human use.
"a limited harvest of wild mink"*
the product or result of an action.
"in terms of science, Apollo yielded a meager harvest"
synonyms:	return, result, fruits; More
verb
verb: harvest; 3rd person present: harvests; past tense: harvested; past participle: harvested; gerund or present participle: harvesting
1.
gather (a crop) as a harvest.
"after harvesting, most of the crop is stored in large buildings"
synonyms:	gather (in), bring in, reap, pick, collect
"he harvested the wheat"
*catch or kill (animals) for human consumption or use.*
remove (cells, tissue, or an organ) from a person or animal for transplantation or experimental purposes.
collect or obtain (a resource) for future use.
"the research teams are leading the way in identifying new ways of harvesting the sun's energy"


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Personally, I hate the word "harvest" when it comes to game. What, are we mowing thru the woods with a combine or something? I think it's pretty lame...mostly though because I think it's cover for the word "killed" or "shot". What sounds better...I "harvested" a buck/bull, or I "killed" or "shot" a buck/bull? To each their own, but to me, you kill for meat and you harvest for grain or veggies.


 I hate it too, that's why I emphasized it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My group names all the bigger bucks we are or have been hunting. It's a great and easy way to reference which buck your talking about. I guess we could number them but for most people, names seem to stick in the ole memory bank a little better. 
I name the bucks mainly in reference to what the buck looks like or something that stands out about it or sometimes it may reference a location.
It's better than saying: Remember that big buck we hunted in xyz canyon a few years ago. When we had hunted around 9 or 10 big bucks in that xyz canyon the last couple years.
Hard to know which one your talking about.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've never been one to name animals. I have next to no expectation of seeing the same animal more than once, so if I see a perfectly symmetrical 10 point every day, clearly the forest is filled with them. 

Personally, I'm content with what ever I get as long as I work for it. I've passed on several deer that I've seen on the way to the stand in the afternoon simply because there would be no pleasure in it; unless it was the last week of the season at which point desperation kicks in.

As for the term "harvesting", that is the most appropriate term, akin to down(ed) and the euphemistic killed . Far better than the sensationalist marketing terminology like slaying(slew), whacking, shwacking(ed),busted, DRT-ed (pronounced Der-ted), and my personal (least) favorite, "owned".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You know who else hates when hunters name animals they are chasing? PETA. Some of you are starting to sound like high ranking members. 

It's just hunting. Go and enjoy it.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

TS30 said:


> You know who else hates when hunters name animals they are chasing? * PETA*. Some of you are starting to sound like high ranking members.
> 
> It's just hunting. Go and enjoy it.


Hmmm, funny you should say that! I named the cow elk my buddy is going to be hunting in a couple weeks Ingrid; she is a sly little wench for sure. Gonna be a daunting task to git 'er to push up some daisies! :mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it is pretty gay, and the names given are always really gay.
I do however name my hunting spots! My favorite place to hunt is maters mound, I also like ol' man hike, thigh beater and papy long stand!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Naming things is part of human nature. Whenever I get a new critter for my classroom the first thing students always ask about it is what is its name.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I think it is pretty gay, and the names given are always really gay.
> I do however name my hunting spots! My favorite place to hunt is maters mound, I also like ol' man hike, thigh beater and papy long stand!


Well....at least you have a clearly defined definition of gay.............and are proud to exclaim it. You go hoghunter.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

The things people find to whine about and let bother them amazes me. IMO the vast majority of guys that hate animals being named are guys who don't scout much or only go out during the hunt season. Guys that name animals are the ones who scout every chance they get and are watching multiple big bucks or bulls every year. This year I've been watching 4 four points that are over 170" that are in the same canyon. It's alot easier to let your hunting partner know what buck your talking about by saying "I found Beams feeding on the hillside" than it is to say "I found one of the 4 four points, remember the one that was with the other four points". 
If I end up killing Beams, Slick, or Gunner this year I'll make sure to put up a thread with their name as the title just for you whiners to have something to complain about.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Well....at least you have a clearly defined definition of gay.............and are proud to exclaim it. You go hoghunter.


Well.. thank you, I'm glad you noticed!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I come up with names, but they typically desribe the animal. On my LE elk hunt we had a bull we called main beams, and another called big thirds. They all stemmed from trying to describe the different bulls we were hunting and got shortened to those names.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Beams or big thirds is ok.....slick and gunner are just plain gay!!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha... Im glad I have hoghunters approval with Beams. I may have to change the others names so that ol' hog can sleep at night and finally make a post without his self describing favorite word. Eh I doubt either will happen. Every buck or bull our group names has to do with describing the buck. Slick has no eye guards and gunner got his name because I know if he ever gets killed it will be with a rifle or a long muzzy shot. No way to get close to him without getting winded or seen.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

huntinfanatic said:


> Haha... Im glad I have hoghunters approval with Beams. I may have to change the others names so that ol' hog can sleep at night and finally make a post without his self describing favorite word. Eh I doubt either will happen. Every buck or bull our group names has to do with describing the buck. Slick has no eye guards and gunner got his name because I know if he ever gets killed it will be with a rifle or a long muzzy shot. No way to get close to him without getting winded or seen.


I thought that ole hoghunter was one of your friends just giving you a hard time.
Is it true that he may be some troll that needs to get a life?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

do they sell deer naming books? Cause lets be honest, picking out a cool name is tough sometimes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> do they sell deer naming books? Cause lets be honest, picking out a cool name is tough sometimes.


You may be on to something.
My son has named "all" our chickens "pongo".
I guess I could name "all" the bigger bucks I've seen this year, "big buck"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously, I would like to hear from the 14, well 13 other people that don't like big animals being named.
I don't get the big deal.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> The idea of naming deer and elk or big game animals drives me nuts. To me, it suggests that these animals are like pets and we are on a first-name basis with them...is anyone else bothered by this practice?


I guess if someone's kids were feeding and petting it daily and had it named. Then it would be harder to kill but that's not the case out on the mountain.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

An old friend of mine has a few animals that he raises for the table. When his daughter was around 5 or 6 she would have a fun time playing with them along with naming them and making them her friends. 

One Sunday night I was having dinner with them and we were having a beef roast. She looked up at her dad after eating a few bites and asked him if this was Sam the cow. He look at her and said yes it is Sam. Now in only the way that a 6 year old can do it she looked at him and then at the roast sitting there on the table and said, "Sam taste good" Then went back to eating her dinner. 

She had everything in perspective. She knew that she could name the animals and play with them but there would come a time that they would end up on the table. I still kid here about it today 30 years later. 

This year I named the elk that I shot Methuselah because he was around 10 years old from looking at his teeth and ivories that he almost didn't have any left of.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I thought that ole hoghunter was one of your friends just giving you a hard time.
> Is it true that he may be some troll that needs to get a life?


How dare call me a troll, I may be short but I'm no troll!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Seriously, I would like to hear from the 14, well 13 other people that don't like big animals being named.
> I don't get the big deal.


I could care less if people do it. I just reference the animal by it's antlers. Like lets go chase that big 3x4 or the heavy 4x4, or that elusive 1x1 etc....I would have a tough time giving them names because hearing myself calling a buck by some made up name is the tipping point before I start wearing ed hardy or affliction tshirts.  But I don't think anyone really "cares." Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I could care less if people do it. I just reference the animal by it's antlers. Like lets go chase that big 3x4 or the heavy 4x4, or that elusive 1x1 etc....I would have a tough time giving them names because hearing myself calling a buck by some made up name is the tipping point before I start wearing ed hardy or affliction tshirts.  But I don't think anyone really "cares." Whatever floats your boat.


I'll admit, if someone gets a tattoo with the bucks name that they are hunting. :shock:
Then that may be a little over the top.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I care about as much as when I see a guy with a jacked up truck, massive mud flaps, a set of bull testicles hanging from his trailer hitch drive to his office job. I just roll my eyes cause I think it is kinda gay but I don't let it bother me. 

Now I need to go take a hike up to "mater's mound" and see if the deer are hitting my salt lick, I named "ol licky" I have multiple salt likes out so I name them to keep track of them! I have a smokepole tag for the muzzy season and I want to kill either "big 6" or "horny 4 points"!! Horny 4 points was chasing little bashful all last year during the rut while big 6 was way up high above mater's mound trying to get on old mamoo's good side!! 
I just hope I can lay one down with ol' betsy ( my gun)!!


----------



## Donk50cal (Mar 22, 2013)

huntinfanatic said:


> The things people find to whine about and let bother them amazes me. IMO the vast majority of guys that hate animals being named are guys who don't scout much or only go out during the hunt season. Guys that name animals are the ones who scout every chance they get and are watching multiple big bucks or bulls every year. This year I've been watching 4 four points that are over 170" that are in the same canyon. It's alot easier to let your hunting partner know what buck your talking about by saying "I found Beams feeding on the hillside" than it is to say "I found one of the 4 four points, remember the one that was with the other four points".
> If I end up killing Beams, Slick, or Gunner this year I'll make sure to put up a thread with their name as the title just for you whiners to have something to complain about.


I only name them after they have been issued their dirt nap by Maggie, because chances are, I haven't seen it before it is in the cross hairs!


----------

